# NHS East of England - 6 Free attempts!



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

See link

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8022626.stm

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

It is up to 6 attempts, this includes FET's. If you have 1 fresh cycle and have 10 frosties then you have to use all of the frosties before you can have another fresh cycle. Still a lot better than we have at the moment........shame some people will have to travel MILES to get to an nhs clinic though


----------

